# Working on two at the same time



## Wayne B (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm working on two snow blowers with the same issue. 
Craftsman Model 31A-2M1A799 Serial # 1H058B20254
Toro Model 38452 Serial # 312018176

Neither motor has any markings to say Briggs and Stratton or Techumseh.

Craftsman motor: SN: 161-JW/0805091A0687
Toro motor: 115-0669 Serial # 11070034145 EU Family name: LC168FDS-1

Both of these machines are only 3-5 years old and both have a Huayi carb. The owner of the Craftsman has already replaced the carb. I've cleaned the Toro carb but could not buy a carb kit or even the needle.

Both machines had plenty of gas in the oil and both won't start. They both will fire a little but won't run. I've checked the spark gap, verified there is spark, and changed the oil. I wish these were a B&S or Techumseh. It seems when I pull the starter that there's not much compression. Could this be blown head gaskets? Anyway, all thoughts and advice are appreciated. THANKS


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

they are honda clones


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing. Have you looked into the Huayi?

Heres some info I found:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&ved=0CFsQFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mymowerparts.com%2Fpdf%2FMTD-Service-Repair-Manuals%2FMTD-CARBURETORS-AND-KITS-FOR-MTD-ENGINES.pdf&ei=pMC1U-fLHceUyATImYCwDA&usg=AFQjCNEGMCx4v46pTEnUxIsXDTBmtQk2Hw&sig2=Wy2b_YoD1M8CrG1sVLsJ0Q&bvm=bv.70138588,d.aWw

May need to cross reference the carb to another application. They do appear to be available here:

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/carburetor-kit-huayi-p-1534482.html


----------



## Wayne B (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for the help. For the one carb I'm thinking of getting the kit and rebuilding the carb. However, what do you suggest for the carb that was completely replaced with a new carb and the motor still won't run.

Again, thanks for the advice.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Have you considered using an ultrasonic jewelry cleaner in lieu of the solvent based cleaners?

I ordered the first on this list, and am amazed ever time I do a carb. Just break down the carb, fill with water, add a couple drops of dish detergent, and with the one I bought, keep hitting the on button every 3 minutes for about an hour. I then will do a water exchange, and do it one more time. It emits just a hum, and the only odor is the scent of the dish detergent. So, in theory you could do it indoors, without the evil eye of the Mrs.


----------



## Wayne B (Jul 3, 2014)

So are you convinced the problem is the carb? What I'm struggling with is that one of these machines has a brand new carb making me wonder if it's something else. Again, I really appreciate the comments and help.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Are we sure the owner purchased the correct carb for his engine and installed it correctly? Also, "just changed brand new carb" could mean he replaced it 5 years ago and now it won't run again.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Wayne B said:


> So are you convinced the problem is the carb? What I'm struggling with is that one of these machines has a brand new carb making me wonder if it's something else. Again, I really appreciate the comments and help.


If there is spark, and I will assume compression, then the only other thing it could be is fuel. 

You could try dropping a few drops of gas down the carb and see if it roars to life. That would at least rule two of the three out. I've also placed my hand over the carb, and pulled the rope slowly, to check the negative side of compression.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Are we sure the owner purchased the correct carb for his engine and installed it correctly? Also, "just changed brand new carb" could mean he replaced it 5 years ago and now it won't run again.


Valid point, that could be checked by referencing the carb numbers.


----------



## Wayne B (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks again for the help. I used to work in a lawnmower shop back in High School, but that was over 40 years ago. At that time we had only a few models to work on. 

The carb #s are: Craftsman M-110202161SB A10809 This is the motor with the new carb so I hope this is the correct carb.

The Toro carb # is: T168S170021003 M0708812362

Thanks db9938 for providing the reference numbers. It appears this is for MTD branded blowers. I'm not finding MTD on the motors or on the blowers of these two machines. Again, thanks so much for the help.


----------



## Wayne B (Jul 3, 2014)

UPDATE: UPDATE: UPDATE:

I noticed that the compression didn't seem to be very good and it kept bothering me that both machines had a large amount of gas in the oil - obviously gas should not be in the oil. On the Craftsman, when I took the OHV cover off, I noticed that the rocker arm stud was broke into two pieces. The Toro doesn't have the same issue, but is something also wrong with the valves in the Toro to allow gas into the oil. Thoughts??
Thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Gas in the oil isn't a valve issue, it is a carb issue. When the needle and seat in the carb do not work properly it lets a constant flow of gas drip from the fuel tank into the carb. Once the carb is full the dripping gas pushes its way into the cylinder. Once it gets into the cylinder it seeps its way past the piston and rings and falls down into the crank case.

The proper fix is to take the carb apart and clean it and possibly replace the needle and seat. The other thing that might be happening is the float has a pin hole in it and is leaking which causes it to sink in the gas. It could called be stuck to the bottom of the bowl with gunk.

These are good reasons to use the inline fuel shut off valve when not in use and also a good reason to add one if your machine doesn't have one.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Agreed, I have seen a many of riding lawn mowers with faulty electric shut offs that fail, that could have been saved with a simple manual valve.


----------

